# EMERALD COAST REDFISH TOURNAMENT SERIES



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thestart of the 2009Emerald Coast Redfish Series will be held Feb. 28th at Bay Point Marina. The only thing that seperates us from any other professional series is the low entryfee.

For more info check out www.theredfishclub.comor contact me directly at 850-450-4298 or [email protected] .


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Have you guys considered a Kayak division to your club? I would be interested in that. Cheers :mmmbeer


----------

